# Holyoke Community College Asst. Dir. Of Public Safety



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

(Non-Unit) Assistant Director of Public Safety
Institution:
*Holyoke Community College*

Location:
Holyoke, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
02/04/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Job Description:*

Under the supervision of the Chief of Police/Director of Public Safety, plans and coordinates Law Enforcement Services. Assists the Chief in the management of the Campus Police Department, a 24/7/365 operation. Assists in the development of campus police, safety, and emergency response policies and procedures.

*DUTIES:*


Assists with the drafting, implementation and/or update contemporary rules, regulations, policies and procedures.
Coordinates campus emergency and disaster preparedness, response and recovery planning.
Actively facilitates and supports communications and collaboration among staff and strives to continue improvements in departmental services to meet or exceed internal and external customers.
Coordinates with Student Affairs personnel to provide student-centered public safety support services.
Provides for the safety and professional development of staff through training and mentoring and conducts and assists others in conducting roll call trainings and briefings designed to maintain the readiness and awareness of staff.
Evaluates and monitors a comprehensive police records management system using relational database technology.
Manages compliance with all federal, state and local reporting requirements, including the Clery Act.
Conducts grant research and prepares and submits requests for funding when appropriate.
Oversees major event pre-planning and operations.
Assists with the budget process and serves as grant coordinator.
Ensures that affirmative action, equal opportunity and diversity are integrally part of all actions and decisions within the scope of duties.
Oversees department's inventory.
Assists in the recruitment, selection, evaluation and retention of exceptional police department staff members and performs supervisory duties included but not limited to discipline, performance evaluation, scheduling, etc.
Reads, interprets, applies and explains complex and technical State and Federal laws and regulations related to assigned program.
Relates effectively to others using tact, diplomacy, and courtesy.
Resolves confrontation, affect behavior of others, facilitate small group processes, supervise the work of others, reviews performance and conveys a positive image of the organization.
Performs other duties as assigned.
*Requirements:*

*REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS: *Bachelor's degree; Graduate from the Municipal Police Training Committee Recruit Academy or the Special State Police Officers Academy; Seven (7) years of experience in a sworn law enforcement position, three of which must have been at the supervisory level; Demonstrated experience in conflict management and resolution skills; Demonstrated experience in leadership and supervisory skills; Good oral and written communication skills; Certification as a police officer and the ability to obtain police powers under MGL Chapter 22C S 63; Current and valid Massachusetts Class A license to carry firearms, or ability to obtain; Successful completion of a comprehensive background investigation, a psychological evaluation, and a drug and alcohol screening; CPR/AED/First Aid certification, current and valid.

*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:* Ten (10) years of law enforcement experience that includes at least five years of supervisory or command level experience in campus law enforcement; Advanced law enforcement training that includes supervisory and administrative courses i.e. Executive Management Training; Massachusetts specific law enforcement experience; Demonstrated proficiency with computer applications currently used by patrol officers or dispatchers; Demonstrated strong leadership skills and strong written and verbal communication skills; Demonstrates a proficient understanding of the following: Emergency Management and how it applies to a College or University, Clery Act reporting guidelines, and Emergency Reporting guidelines.

*SALARY RANGE: *$61,179-$69,000/year, plus a comprehensive State benefits package

*HOURS: *37.5 hrs./week (Required to be on call 24/7 and available nights, weekends and holidays if needed.)

*FUNDING SOURCE: * Trust

*EQUIVALENCY STATEMENT: *Applicants who do not meet the minimum requirements are encouraged to put in writing precisely how their background and experience have prepared them for the responsibilities of this position.

*Additional Information:*

Holyoke Community College is committed to excellence and opportunity through diversity in education and employment. Holyoke Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, creed, religion, color, gender, sexual orientation, age, disability, genetic information, maternity leave, and national origin, in its education programs or employment.

*- All candidates must have legal authorization to work in the United States. HCC is not sponsoring H1B Visa. *
*- Pre-Employment Background check, including Criminal History will be conducted for all positions.*

*Application Instructions:*

Applicants interested in applying *MUST* submit the following documents via online:


Resume/CV
Letter of Interest (Cover Letter) - When preparing your cover letter, please refer to the minimum and preferred qualifications as pertaining to this position and, if applicable, include an equivalency statement.
List of references with names, addresses, & telephone numbers of three professional references
*DEADLINE:* *March 3, 2017- *Additional applications may be considered until position is filled.

Returning applicants - Login to check completed application.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Holyoke Community College

Online App. Form:
http://hcc.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=80816


----------

